# Our 14 week old Puppy calles 'Sizzles'



## jools847 (Jan 12, 2011)

Enjoying reading all your stories and advice on the Breed


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Aw!! So cute!. Love the coat.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------

